# Ab 18 Videos für registrierte User - Jetzt freischalten lassen und alle Videos auf pcgames.de ansehen



## PCGamesRedaktion (5. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ab 18 Videos für registrierte User - Jetzt freischalten lassen und alle Videos auf pcgames.de ansehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ab 18 Videos für registrierte User - Jetzt freischalten lassen und alle Videos auf pcgames.de ansehen


----------



## billy336 (5. April 2012)

wie dämlich ist das denn. warum nicht einfach n youtube link?^^


----------



## Emke (5. April 2012)

Und vielleicht solltet ihr es auch so machen das User aus Österreich/Schweiz die Inhalte auch ohne Freischaltung sehen können


----------



## filefool (5. April 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich für Jugendschutz, aber da ich weder einen deutschen Reisepass noch einen deutschen Personalausweis mein eigen nenne (weil Österreicher), werde ich trotz meiner 30 Lenze vom Sehen der Videos ausgeschlossen. Schade, muss ich sie mir woanders ansehen...


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. April 2012)

filefool schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich für Jugendschutz, aber da ich weder einen deutschen Reisepass noch einen deutschen Personalausweis mein eigen nenne (weil Österreicher), werde ich trotz meiner 30 Lenze vom Sehen der Videos ausgeschlossen. Schade, muss ich sie mir woanders ansehen...


 Eine Lösung für ausländische User soll kommen, da dort ja andere Gesetze gelten. Kann aber ein wenig dauern.


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. April 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> wie dämlich ist das denn. warum nicht einfach n youtube link?^^


 Für die gilt doch genau das gleiche... es geht um den Inhalt, nicht den Anbieter


----------



## scherzeking (5. April 2012)

Soviel zum Thema Anonymität im Internet-.-
Ich werde nicht meine Daten preisgeben und lösche nach jeder Sitzung sämtliche Cookies. Für mich also keine Lösung.


----------



## Exar-K (5. April 2012)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Eine Lösung für ausländische User soll kommen, da dort ja andere Gesetze gelten. Kann aber ein wenig dauern.


 Wie sieht es eigentlich beim JuSchG mit dem Verlinken aus? Die Videos kommen doch zum Großteil eh von Youtube. Könnte man da über oder unter das Video nicht einfach den entsprechenden Link setzen?


----------



## pkroos (5. April 2012)

soooo lächerlich diese jugendschutzgesetze,dann schau ich mir die videos halt auf youtube an ^^


----------



## lars9401 (5. April 2012)

A-ja und 16ner Videos gehen also i.O. ? Entweder zieht ihr das komplett durch oder ihr lasst es sein.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (5. April 2012)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Eine Lösung für ausländische User soll kommen, da dort ja andere Gesetze gelten. Kann aber ein wenig dauern.


 
Und ihr seid nicht im Stande das per IP zu regeln?

Die Heftausgabe von pcgames gibt es in Österreich, Italien und in der Schweiz.

Dürfen die alle (auch ich) in die Röhre schauen weil die Deutschen sich zur Abwechslung mal etwas von den Chinesen abgeschaut haben?


----------



## Xenonfreund (5. April 2012)

Prüfung mit Personalausweisnummer? Gut das man nicht z.B. in der Wikipedia nachgucken kann wie solche Nummern erzeugt werden können...


----------



## BxBender (5. April 2012)

DICKE BESCHWERDE:

1. Nicht konsequent für alle Altersklassen umgesetzt.
2. Wieso erst monatelang alles tagsüber sperren, um dann erst die Altersabfrage nachträglich einzupflegen?
3. Der Alterscheck ist nicht voll funktionstüchtig bzw. schlecht programmiert. Ich habe einen alten Perso, gehöre also anscheinend schon zum Alten Eisen. Bei mir klappt es trotz zahlloser und unterschiedlicher Versuche einfach nicht. Ich darf also weiterhin als Erwachsener keine Video anschauen.

Fazit: danke für den Rotz! Und es hält keine Kinder davon ab, sich das trotzdem anzuschauen. Einfach andere Seiten besuchen....und vielleicht demnächst aus Protest ein anderes Heft kaufen. Mir stößt das echt sauer auf, kommt gleich nach Ubisoft und EA.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Joerg2 (5. April 2012)

1) In wie fern ist das konsequenter Jugendschutz ? Als ob ein 12-jähriger nicht einfach die Ausweisnummer von Papa eingeben könnte
2) Mein Alter Perso wird auch nicht genommen. Tippe ich erfundene Daten ein, kommt zumindest eine Fehlermeldung. Aber mit den richtigen geht das Fenster einfach wieder zu und auch bei neuladen der Seite bleibt das Video gesperrt.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (5. April 2012)

...und wieder negative Schlagzeilen.

Auf der anderen Seite: Wenn ich über die Qualität der meisten Videos hier nachdenke ist es nicht wirklich schade.


Weiter so!


----------



## Briareos (5. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wieso manche meinen sie hätten ein Recht darauf sich hier zu BESCHWEREN. oO

Der Betreiber (hier Computec) legt fest, welcher Inhalt auf seiner EIGENEN Internetpräsenz veröffentlich wird. Computec könnte auch einfach überhaupt keine AB-18 Videos veröffentlichen und sich den ganzen Blödsinn mit Alterscheck sparen. Da man als Betreiber seinen "Kunden" ungern Inhalte vorenthalten möchte, man sich dennoch an geltendes Recht (auch wenn es unsinnig ist) halten muss, muss eben ein gangbarer Mittelweg gefunden werden.

Allerdings:


BxBender schrieb:


> 3. Der Alterscheck ist nicht voll funktionstüchtig bzw. schlecht programmiert. Ich habe einen alten Perso, gehöre also anscheinend schon zum Alten Eisen. Bei mir klappt es trotz zahlloser und unterschiedlicher Versuche einfach nicht. Ich darf also weiterhin als Erwachsener keine Video anschauen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die ID meines (alten) Persos wird ebenfalls nicht akzeptiert, ich hab das jetzt zweimal getestet. Man sagt zwar das mann immer nur so alt ist wie man sich fühlt, aber auch gefühlt bin ich schon über 30.^^

BtW: Anstelle eines Cookies wäre es doch auch möglich, die Datenbanktabelle, in der die User-Informationen (Name, PW, etc.) gespeichert werden, um ein Boolean-Feld zu erweitern in dem gespeichert wird ab über 18 oder nicht. Ich kenn zwar euer CMS-System nicht aber große Probleme sollte das eigentlich nicht bereiten.


----------



## Koyuki (5. April 2012)

1. personaausweisnummer prüfen-.- fail. 2sek googeln und die sperre ist weg(ich muss net mal mein echte angeben)
2. das deutsch jugendschutzgesetzt ist scheisse(im punkt spiele/video). (usk=*Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontroll, *wo bleibt die selbstkontrolle??)
pegi reicht doch voll aus und wiso müssen die internetseiten sachen sperren, wenn eigentlich die eltern der kinder drauf achten sollen wo sie surfen-.- .

ich glaub ich wander aus-.-


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (5. April 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso manche meinen sie hätten ein Recht darauf sich hier zu BESCHWEREN. oO
> 
> Der Betreiber (hier Computec) legt fest, welcher Inhalt auf seiner EIGENEN Internetpräsenz veröffentlich wird. Computec könnte auch einfach überhaupt keine AB-18 Videos veröffentlichen und sich den ganzen Blödsinn mit Alterscheck sparen. Da man als Betreiber seinen "Kunden" ungern Inhalte vorenthalten möchte, man sich dennoch an geltendes Recht (auch wenn es unsinnig ist) halten muss, muss eben ein gangbarer Mittelweg gefunden werden.
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem Cookie war etwas missverständlich Formuliert: es wird im CMS am User gespeichert, und dann eigentlich genau wie das Login-Cookie behandelt. Cookies löschen führt also dazu, dass ihr ausgeloggt werdet, nachdem ihr euch wieder einloggt ist die Info aber wieder vorhanden. Wer sich einmal freigeschaltet hat braucht das nicht noch einmal.

Zur ID: An das Geburtsdatum gedacht? Das muss auch mit eingegeben werden im entsprechenden Feld.


----------



## molotow9 (5. April 2012)

vergesst bitte die Luxemburger nicht


----------



## Joerg2 (5. April 2012)

Ja, ich (und wahrscheinlich auch wir alle) haben ans Geb.-Datum gedacht. Es funktioniert halt einfach nicht.


----------



## Kerusame (5. April 2012)

was soll ich als österreicher für ne nummer angeben?
personalausweis is bei uns ebensowenig wie USK oder deutscher jugendschutz...

ihr könnt gerne meine führerschein nummer etc. haben, allerdings wird für euch keine datenbank für österreichische führerscheine zur verfügung stehen, oder? xD

geht doch ip-loggn, dann gibts zwar immer noch kids die per fake-ip und blabla aber die wirds immer geben da kann sich der jugendschutz noch 100 mal auf die hinterbeine stellen und männchen machen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2012)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass ihr ausgerechnet jetzt sowas einführt? Habt ihr irgendwie Ärger bekommen oder so?
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, ob sich da irgendeine Instanz beschwert hat oder so 
Kann man auch einfach eine Abo-Nummer angeben, wenn man eh schon die ab 18 PCG Ausgabe abonniert hat? Wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## DonHabanero (5. April 2012)

Aus Datenschutz- Sicht ist das äußerst bedenklich.
die Perso- Nummer bleibt schließlich noch Jahre an mir kleben, und auch wenn ich Euch vertraue daß Ihr die nicht speichert - die nächste Seite die sowas abfragt tut es trotz Versprechen doch.
Wie wäre es denn alternativ mit einem Ü18- Verifikations- Button der nur nach 23 Uhr klickbar ist? Für den merkbefreiten Teutschen Jugendschutz sollte das doch ebenfalls ausreichen.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (5. April 2012)

DonHabanero schrieb:


> Aus Datenschutz- Sicht ist das äußerst bedenklich.
> die Perso- Nummer bleibt schließlich noch Jahre an mir kleben, und auch wenn ich Euch vertraue daß Ihr die nicht speichert - die nächste Seite die sowas abfragt tut es trotz Versprechen doch.
> Wie wäre es denn alternativ mit einem Ü18- Verifikations- Button der nur nach 23 Uhr klickbar ist? Für den merkbefreiten Teutschen Jugendschutz sollte das doch ebenfalls ausreichen.


 
Nach 23 Uhr kannst du die Videos auch ohne Verifizierung anschauen. Wenn du also keine Verifizierung willst bleibt dir nur das Ausweichen auf die entsprechenden Zeiten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2012)

Man soll doch unten beim Video auf dieses verifizieren drücken, oder? Und dann öffnet sich ein Fenster?
Bei mir kommt da nämlich nichts. Sowohl mit Firefox als auch mit Internet Explorer getestet. Adblock usw. hatte ich auch ausgeschaltet. Hmm.


----------



## Exar-K (5. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kann man auch einfach eine Abo-Nummer angeben, wenn man eh schon die ab 18 PCG Ausgabe abonniert hat? Wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit.


 Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich geh schonmal meine Nummer suchen und ihr baut das in der Zwischenzeit ein.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. April 2012)

die meisten werden einfach andere seiten bevorzugen so wie ich ich denk mal keine 10% wird seinen perso rauskramen für nen video das man in der selben zeit auf 1080p bei youtube 3x sehen kann


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (5. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man soll doch unten beim Video auf dieses verifizieren drücken, oder? Und dann öffnet sich ein Fenster?
> Bei mir kommt da nämlich nichts. Sowohl mit Firefox als auch mit Internet Explorer getestet. Adblock usw. hatte ich auch ausgeschaltet. Hmm.


 
Schon hier in diesem Artikel? Das gibt es logischerweise nur bei Ab-18-Videos. Da wird wird unter dem Video ein Balken eingeblendet, den man aber eigentlich nicht übersehen kann.


----------



## DonHabanero (5. April 2012)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Nach 23 Uhr kannst du die Videos auch ohne Verifizierung anschauen. Wenn du also keine Verifizierung willst bleibt dir nur das Ausweichen auf die entsprechenden Zeiten.



Danke für den Tip. Nur leider würde der Jugendschutz sich am nächsten Tag wieder einschalten.

Aber Ich hab mich mittlerweile schon verifiziert - hab noch nen Key gefunden...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (5. April 2012)

Ich bin nur heil froh, dass YouPorn & Co weiterhin für jeden ab 0 Jahren erreichbar bleibt.

Ich möchte mal die Leute sehen, die sich diese Gesetze ausdenken. die haben bestimmt eine ganz flache Schädeldecke.
Oder vielleicht sogar eine, die nach innen gewölbt ist, weil sie dem Vakuum nicht mehr standgehalten hat.


----------



## LestatLouis (5. April 2012)

Ich habs jetzt 3 mal versucht aber jedesmal kommt, dass mein Personalausweis nich verifiziert werden konnte. -.-

Edit: Mit der ID vom neuen Perso wohl gemerkt.


----------



## jcanders (5. April 2012)

Bei mir funktionierte es mit Firefox (alle Skripte freigegeben, Adblock aus, neugeladen) nicht, weder mein Perso, noch eine generierte Nummer wurden akzeptiert.
Mit Opera klappte es dann auf Anhieb.


----------



## Joerg2 (5. April 2012)

Hab's jetzt mit dem alten Perso geschafft.


----------



## dark2k (5. April 2012)

Lustig muss ich sagen..   der versuch kiddies daran zu hindern sachen anschauen zu können die ab 16 oder 18 sind. Zumal ich dagegen bin mich mit perso oder ähnlichem irgendwo ausweisen zu müssen. Und wer wirklich irgendwas sehen will mag es jetzt ein 18er titel sein oder ein porno...    der ist sicherlich schon mit ..hmm.. keine ahnung..   im schul alter dazu fähig .. sobald er schreiben kann und weiß was google oder eine internet suchmaschine ist und wie er sie zu bedinen hatt dazu imstande sich ALLES anzuschauen was er mag ...   und wenn sich ein 10 jähriger fragt wie Zb. manhunt aussieht ..  dann gibt er das einfach in die suchmaschine ien und fertig...   da interesiert ihn eure doofe persoabfrage oder der tolle..  bist du schon 18 ..  wenn nein dann gibt es keinen inhalt button recht wenig ...      den wer halbbwegs intelligent ist der bekommt doch alles..   

Ich hatte damals .. und da gab es noch kein google wenn ich mich recht entsinne mit meinem zarten alter von knapp 14 die ersten nackten frauen angeschaut..  OH MEIN GOTT...    wie schlimm das es hier in D-land noch keine perso abfrage gab ...   wie konnte ich nur ...   wie hatte ich es nur geschafft in meinem beschränkten alter die deutsche internet zone zu verlassen  ???... OMG   wo war der jugendschutzals ich mich heimlich als die eltern aus waren an den pc geschlichen hatte ???  und wie konnte .. ja wie konnte ich nur sooo dreist sein..    auf den button zu drücken der da sagte das ich nur als 18 jähriger hier herauf drücken dürfe ??...   ja ich hatte da echte schuldgefühle...   

...  Wer was im internet haben mag... bekommt es auch...   egal wie alt er ist...  voraussetzung...    schreiben und lesen..    egal welche sprache er beherscht..!!!..

und wenn ich mir 18er titel ansehen will dann sicherlich nicht auf   .DE...    und auch sicherlich nicht auf pcgames.de...   tzzz...     was mich dann aber doch aufregt ist das ich als internetuser dazu gegängelt werde..  werden sollte mich zu verifizieren..   grml...

und wenn irgendwelche jugendschützer sich ins hemd machen das sich dort irgendwer irgendwas nicht altersgemäses ansieht..   naja...    da sind maßgeblich die eltern schuld...       dafür sollte es so tolle programme geben..   bzw..  die gibt es..   für internet sperre..  PWD, abfrage, zeitmanagement...     ist bei meinem sohn nicht anders..   der hatt 3 stunden am tag und zack aus...   porno´s werden auch nicht zugelassen und ne historie funktion gibts auch noch...    also...    wo ist das problem...??...   ich weiß es...  das problem ist das sich die meisten eltern überhaupt nicht über den medienkonsum ihrer kinder informieren..  oder einfach mal schaun was die kleinen auf ihren handy´s drauf haben, welcher freund welche dvd´s mitbringt und welche seiten mein kind besucht hatt als er im böHsen I-net war...


----------



## Egersdorfer (5. April 2012)

Nix für Ungut, aber meine persönlichen Daten werde ich sicherlich nicht dieser Seite mitteilen.


----------



## lars9401 (5. April 2012)

dark2k schrieb:


> lustig muss ich sagen..   Der versuch kiddies daran zu hindern sachen anschauen zu können die ab 16 oder 18 sind. Zumal ich dagegen bin mich mit perso oder ähnlichem irgendwo ausweisen zu müssen. Und wer wirklich irgendwas sehen will mag es jetzt ein 18er titel sein oder ein porno...    Der ist sicherlich schon mit ..hmm.. Keine ahnung..   Im schul alter dazu fähig .. Sobald er schreiben kann und weiß was google oder eine internet suchmaschine ist und wie er sie zu bedinen hatt dazu imstande sich alles anzuschauen was er mag ...   Und wenn sich ein 10 jähriger fragt wie zb. Manhunt aussieht ..  Dann gibt er das einfach in die suchmaschine ien und fertig...   Da interesiert ihn eure doofe persoabfrage oder der tolle..  Bist du schon 18 ..  Wenn nein dann gibt es keinen inhalt button recht wenig ...      Den wer halbbwegs intelligent ist der bekommt doch alles..
> 
> Ich hatte damals .. Und da gab es noch kein google wenn ich mich recht entsinne mit meinem zarten alter von knapp 14 die ersten nackten frauen angeschaut..  Oh mein gott...    Wie schlimm das es hier in d-land noch keine perso abfrage gab ...   Wie konnte ich nur ...   Wie hatte ich es nur geschafft in meinem beschränkten alter die deutsche internet zone zu verlassen  ???... Omg   wo war der jugendschutzals ich mich heimlich als die eltern aus waren an den pc geschlichen hatte ???  Und wie konnte .. Ja wie konnte ich nur sooo dreist sein..    Auf den button zu drücken der da sagte das ich nur als 18 jähriger hier herauf drücken dürfe ??...   Ja ich hatte da echte schuldgefühle...   :d
> 
> ...



amen !


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)

Wichtig beim Eintragen: 

1. Wählt den korrekten Ausweis-Typ. Die Werte vom alten Ausweis funktionieren nicht im Formular des neuen Ausweises und umgekehrt.
2. Achtet bei der Eingabe von Buchstaben und Zahlen vor allem beim "O" (Oooh) darauf, dass es sich um den Buchstaben handelt und nicht um die Null - und umgekehrt.
3. Das auf dem Ausweis angegebene Datum darf nicht abgekürzt werden. Steht auf dem Ausweis 01.02.1980 dann muss das exakt so eingetragen werden. 1.1.1980 oder 1.1.80 sind ungültig.
4. Beim neuen Ausweis besteht das Jahr im Geburtsdatum aus 4 Zahlen statt aus 2!

Auch wenn es etwas nervig ist, das Formular ist nach Fehleingaben wieder leer, damit keine eingegebenen Daten zurückbleiben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2012)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Schon hier in diesem Artikel? Das gibt es logischerweise nur bei Ab-18-Videos. Da wird wird unter dem Video ein Balken eingeblendet, den man aber eigentlich nicht übersehen kann.



Bei mir sieht das dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich unten auf dieses grüne "Logge dich ein, um dein Alter zu verifizieren und die Sendepause zu umgehen." klicke, dann springt die Seite einfach hoch. Und das Gleiche steht auch, wenn ich eingeloggt ist.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)

DonHabanero schrieb:


> Aus Datenschutz- Sicht ist das äußerst bedenklich.
> die Perso- Nummer bleibt schließlich noch Jahre an mir kleben, und auch wenn ich Euch vertraue daß Ihr die nicht speichert - die nächste Seite die sowas abfragt tut es trotz Versprechen doch.
> Wie wäre es denn alternativ mit einem Ü18- Verifikations- Button der nur nach 23 Uhr klickbar ist? Für den merkbefreiten Teutschen Jugendschutz sollte das doch ebenfalls ausreichen.


 
Auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, in der Datenbank steht nach erfolgreichem Eintrag eine Einstellige Nummer im Feld für Zugriffsrechte, das wars.  ^^


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. April 2012)

Bei mir hats mim alten Ausweiß ohne Probleme geklapt


----------



## fsm (5. April 2012)

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass ihr diese Videos nicht mehr zeigen dürft?


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das dann so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sollte jetzt funktionieren. Da wurde ein falscher Parameter zum Online-Status abgefragt.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (5. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt funktionieren. Da wurde ein falscher Parameter zum Online-Status abgefragt.


 
Und Ausländer? Die machen min. 15% eurer Besucher aus.

Offenbar wirklich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit vor der Einführung dieser Prüfung daran zu denken.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Und Ausländer? Die machen min. 15% eurer Besucher aus.
> 
> Offenbar wirklich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit vor der Einführung dieser Prüfung daran zu denken.


 
Naja, wohl aber nicht so unmöglich wie von vorherein irgendwas zu Unterstellen. An einer Lösung dafür wird gearbeitet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt funktionieren. Da wurde ein falscher Parameter zum Online-Status abgefragt.


 
Jetzt funktionierts. Vielen Dank


----------



## Sleipnir4 (5. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, wohl aber nicht so unmöglich wie von vorherein irgendwas zu Unterstellen. An einer Lösung dafür wird gearbeitet.


 
Was genau unterstelle ich denn?

Ich bin Ausländer, und kann die Videos nicht sehen. Die Zensur würde für mich nicht gelten.
Wäre ich Deutscher, müsste ich nur meine Ausweisnummer angeben (die niemanden zu interessieren hat aber das ist euer Problem) und könnte die Videos sehen.

Wo liegt das Problem an der Lösung:
Deutsche IP = Kasperletheater
Ausländische IP = Videos frei
?

Frohe Osterferiertage.


----------



## KingBuzzo (5. April 2012)

Kann es sein, dass da irgendwas nicht klappt ?
Daten zig mal eingegeben, kriege die Nachricht Perso konnte nicht verifiziert werden.
Bin 1970 geboren.
Habe einen alten Perso


----------



## DoomMetaller (5. April 2012)

KingBuzzo schrieb:


> Daten zig mal eingegeben, kriege die Nachricht Perso konnte nicht verifiziert werden.


 
Hab das selbe Problem. Auch unzählige male Versucht mit dem alten Perso, gleiche Meldung.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (5. April 2012)

Danke funktioniert! Endlich nicht ehr dieser Mist mit dem Gesperre! 

/edit: habe einen alten Perso & bin 83 geboren


----------



## Crysisheld (5. April 2012)

Wieso werden die Daten nicht mit dem Geburtsdatum der registrierten User abgeglichen? Klar kann man da auch Fakedaten eingeben, aber ob ich jetzt die Daten vom Ausweis meines älteren Bruders eingebe oder mich mit einem falschen Geburtsdatum registriere ist gerade egal. 

Ich finde es schade, dass hier soviel an PCG kritisiert wird. Ich denke mal Computec ist wirklich bemüht den Nutzern des Forums viel Material zu Computerspielen zu präsentieren und wenn es nun mal Inhalte für Erwachsene sind, muss sich der Verlag daran halten, da ist Kritik wie z.B. "wie dämlich ist das denn" IMHO unangebracht.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass hier soviel an PCG kritisiert wird. Ich denke mal Computec ist wirklich bemüht den Nutzern des Forums viel Material zu Computerspielen zu präsentieren und wenn es nun mal Inhalte für Erwachsene sind, muss sich der Verlag daran halten, da ist Kritik wie z.B. "wie dämlich ist das denn" IMHO unangebracht.


 
naja, ich denke das liegt daran das *hier *das Problem stattfindet, aber viele vergessen dass die _Ursache _in Berlin ist und nicht in Fürth und am Ende ist das irgendwie so wie Leute die drängeln und Lichthupe geben weil sich einer auf der normalen Straße ans Tempolimit hält (mal ab davon das man diese Nase eh an der nächsten Ampel wieder vor sich hat, anyway), ich mein, man muss die Gesetze einhalten so mies die sind und anstatt sich dafür hier zu beschweren sollte man eher an seinen Abgeordneten mal was tun lassen für seine Bezüge und an den Schreiben, denn es dürfte ja jedem klar sein, dass diese Uralte Regelung inzwischen längst überholt ist, nicht nur seit dem Internet, eigentlich auch beim TV, also seit Erfindung des _Videorekorders_, aber wir wissen ja, der Klischeé-Politiker ist ja eher noch auf Laserdisk-Level *hust*

Das es Probleme gibt ist unschön, aber die Jungs reagieren ja fix


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich denke das liegt daran das *hier *das Problem stattfindet, aber viele vergessen dass die _Ursache _in Berlin ist und nicht in Fürth und am Ende ist das irgendwie so wie Leute die drängeln und Lichthupe geben weil sich einer auf der normalen Straße ans Tempolimit hält (mal ab davon das man diese Nase eh an der nächsten Ampel wieder vor sich hat, anyway), ich mein, man muss die Gesetze einhalten so mies die sind und anstatt sich dafür hier zu beschweren sollte man eher an seinen Abgeordneten mal was tun lassen für seine Bezüge und an den Schreiben, denn es dürfte ja jedem klar sein, dass diese Uralte Regelung inzwischen längst überholt ist, nicht nur seit dem Internet, eigentlich auch beim TV, also seit Erfindung des _Videorekorders_, aber wir wissen ja, der Klischeé-Politiker ist ja eher noch auf Laserdisk-Level *hust*
> 
> Das es Probleme gibt ist unschön, aber die Jungs reagieren ja fix


 
Irgendwas ist da sicher "passiert". Ob die deutschen Spielezeitschriften einen Brief diesbezüglich bekommen haben, dass sie mehr auf den Jugendschutz achten sollen? Denn auch bei der Konkurrenz wurde das mit dem "Ab 18 Freischalten" vor Kurzem eingeführt. Also ist nicht nur hier bei der PC Games so.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist da sicher "passiert". Ob die deutschen Spielezeitschriften einen Brief diesbezüglich bekommen haben, dass sie mehr auf den Jugendschutz achten sollen? Denn auch bei der Konkurrenz wurde das mit dem "Ab 18 Freischalten" vor Kurzem eingeführt. Also ist nicht nur hier bei der PC Games so.


 
ja, Gameone macht das ja auch seit einiger Zeit und da kommt ja auch in den Kommentaren so ein gejammere, wobei hier gehts, da denkt man eher dass da so mancher "Kritiker" sich das Video besser nicht anschauen sollte, auch wenn der schon 18 ist


----------



## FriScho (6. April 2012)

Es funktioniert nicht - habe den ganz neuen Perso - habe das Geburtsdatum korrekt eingetragen (25.07.1972) und alle 0 und O Varianten die denkbar sind ausprobiert - klappt nicht.


----------



## DoomMetaller (6. April 2012)

KingBuzzo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass da irgendwas nicht klappt ?


 
Bei mir hat es jetzt funktioniert. Hatte das Geburtsdatum vergessen einzutragen. Das Feld ist an der gleichen Position wie auf dem Personalausweis.


----------



## Briareos (10. April 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass hier soviel an PCG kritisiert wird. Ich denke mal Computec ist wirklich bemüht den Nutzern des Forums viel Material zu Computerspielen zu präsentieren und wenn es nun mal Inhalte für Erwachsene sind, muss sich der Verlag daran halten, da ist Kritik wie z.B. "wie dämlich ist das denn" IMHO unangebracht.





Enisra schrieb:


> ich mein, man muss die Gesetze einhalten so mies die sind und anstatt sich dafür hier zu beschweren sollte man eher an seinen Abgeordneten mal was tun lassen für seine Bezüge und an den Schreiben, denn es dürfte ja jedem klar sein, dass diese Uralte Regelung inzwischen längst überholt ist, nicht nur seit dem Internet, eigentlich auch beim TV, also seit Erfindung des _Videorekorders_, aber wir wissen ja, der Klischeé-Politiker ist ja eher noch auf Laserdisk-Level *hust*


So ist es. Egal für wie dämlich, unsinnig oder bescheuert man ein Gesetz hält ... man muss sich dennoch daran halten. Und das muss auch Computec, ob es ihnen (oder uns) passt oder nicht. Wie gesagt: Über Sinn oder Unsinn dieses Gesetzes brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren, ich glaub das liegt auf der Hand ...

BtW: So alt ist diese Regelung noch gar nicht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne (also nicht drauf festnageln, ich bin alt, da kann man schon mal was durcheinander bringen^^) ist diese "Sendezeitbestimmung" (ich nenn das jetzt mal so) erst mit der letzten Novellierung des Jugendschutzgesetzes vor einem guten Jahr auch für das Internet eingeführt wurden. Für das Fernsehprogramm gilt diese Uhrzeit-bezogene Inhaltsbeschränkung ja schon lange.


----------



## Chriss8185 (11. April 2012)

haha geht 1A und das mit ein abgelaufener personalausweis vom 18.6.2011


----------



## Sleipnir4 (11. April 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> So ist es. Egal für wie dämlich, unsinnig oder bescheuert man ein Gesetz hält ... man muss sich dennoch daran halten.



Genau, auf gar keinen Fall sollte man den eigenen Kopf benutzen, damit die Herren da oben schön weiterhin ohne Probleme machen können, was sie wollen.

Du solltest mal ein bisschen ins Ausland schauen. In der Schweiz kommt so ein Schwachsinn erst gar nicht durch bzw. man denkt ordentlich über Sinn oder Unsinn nach, bevor die Bürger darüber entscheiden, ob sie mit dem Gesetz leben können oder nicht.

@Artikel
Danke für das Update, für mich ist jetz alles wie gehabt, ich muss keine Personaldaten eingeben und auch nicht bis 23.00h warten, bis ich ein Video sehen kann.


----------



## stockduck (11. April 2012)

Danke, danke, danke. Endlich muss ich als Ösi diesen Unsinn nicht mehr mitmachen


----------



## PennyWiser (11. April 2012)

mit meinem neuen Perso klappt es nicht  jetzt schon 3 mal probiert damn


----------



## Sabtu (11. April 2012)

geht bei meinem auch nicht.


----------



## SwonVIP (11. April 2012)

Omg ist das bescheuert. Spiele dürfen Minderjeährige kaufen aber bei einem Trailer wird rumgeheult nur weil da zwei Kugeln durch die Luft fliegen. Und um einen Trailer wird so ein Geschiss gemacht. Echt lächerlich


----------



## Vordack (11. April 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Bei mir hats mim alten Ausweiß ohne Probleme geklapt


 
Dito, nachdem ich mich beim ersten mal verschrieben habe ging es beim zweiten Versuch^^


----------



## Razi80 (11. April 2012)

Interessant...geht mit meinem alten Perso nicht...


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2012)

SwonVIP schrieb:


> Omg ist das bescheuert. Spiele dürfen Minderjeährige kaufen aber bei einem Trailer wird rumgeheult nur weil da zwei Kugeln durch die Luft fliegen. Und um einen Trailer wird so ein Geschiss gemacht. Echt lächerlich


 
*facepalm*
ähm, nein, auch das dürfen die nicht 
die _können _vielleicht so Spiele kaufen, aber dürfen tun die es nicht


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. April 2012)

Durch die Lösung für Österreicher & Co. wird das ganze noch mehr zum Witz denn jeder Deutsche mit ein wenig IT Wissen kann das ganze jetzt problemlos umgehen.

Deutschland und seine Versuche das Internet zu regeln sind immer wieder witzig, stoßen aber innerhalb von Sekunden an ihre Grenzen und sind leicht umgangen.


----------



## Vordack (11. April 2012)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Deutschland und seine Versuche das Internet zu regeln sind immer wieder witzig, stoßen aber innerhalb von Sekunden an ihre Grenzen und sind leicht umgangen.


 
Dannschau Dir mal den Iran an, DAS ist "witzig" *not*


----------



## sly1286 (11. April 2012)

Nein danke . Was sagt der Jugendschutz zu youporn?


----------



## Artes (11. April 2012)

tja wer seine eigenen daten nich eingeben will der nutzt halt einen generator. warum pc games das macht is mir aber schleierhaft eine rechtliche verpflichtung besteht jedenfalls nicht. vermutlich geht es eher drum die unser zu zwingen sich einzuloggen. hat wohl was mit der bessern aufschlüsselbarheit der werbeanzeigen zutun.


----------



## Gograshok (11. April 2012)

Wäre ja schön, wenn das wenigstens funktionieren würde...Naja so bleiben einem ü30er wenigstens brutale und gewaltverherrlichende Videos verwehrt. Gut wenn ich mal erwachsen werde


----------



## Elbart (11. April 2012)

Wieso wird das nicht so gelöst wie in der ARD-Mediathek, wo Sachen, die als "ab 12 Jahren" eingestuft sind, nur zwischen 20 und 6 Uhr angesehen werden können? Und nein, das ist kein Witz. Versucht einen "Tatort" vor 20 Uhr anzusehen. 

Wieso kann PC Games nicht einfach auf die Youtube/Gametrailers/etc-Videos verlinken? 

Ich finde die Sache ja erheiternd (PCG und die anderen sehen das sicher anders ). So richtig schön sinnlos, das Ganze.


----------



## Bobsel (11. April 2012)

funktioniert bei meinem alten nicht


----------



## Thor256 (11. April 2012)

Nur mal so PCG sitzt in Deutschland und muss sich an die Gesetzen hier. Egal von wo aus man die Seite aufgreift. Und PCG ist nicht google die machen können was sie wollen ^^


----------



## Oli22 (11. April 2012)

Bobsel schrieb:


> funktioniert bei meinem alten nicht


man muss auch 18 jahre alt sein damit das klappt 

bei mir hats geklappt...

btw echt super video aber ich mag dieses über die schulter gucken nich so...lieber 1.Person


----------



## Schatzisuch (12. April 2012)

Ihr meint ich soll mir die Videos lieber auf Youtube anschauen? Gern.


----------



## Briareos (13. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Genau, auf gar keinen Fall sollte man den eigenen Kopf benutzen, damit die Herren da oben schön weiterhin ohne Probleme machen können, was sie wollen.


Wo bitte schön hab ich das denn gesagt oder angedeutet? Selbstverständlich kann (und sollte man auch) gegen Gesetze und Vorschriften, die einem unsinnig erscheinen, protestieren. Das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass man sich an eben jenes Gesetz halten muss solange es nun mal in Kraft ist. Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben: Wenn ein Verkäufer einem 16-jährigen ein USK-18 Spiel verkauft, weil er der Meinung ist das Spiel hätte eine USK-16 verdient, dann mag er vielleicht Recht haben ... strafbar ist es trotzdem.



Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal ein bisschen ins Ausland schauen. In der Schweiz kommt so ein Schwachsinn erst gar nicht durch bzw. man denkt ordentlich über Sinn oder Unsinn nach, bevor die Bürger darüber entscheiden, ob sie mit dem Gesetz leben können oder nicht.


Das ist schön für die Schweizer, hilft mir hier aber nicht weiter. Ich kann nichts für den Blödsinn den unsere derzeitige Regierung verzapft, da ich mit reinem Gewissen sagen kann meine Stimmen bei der letzten Wahl nicht dem Tigerentenclub gegeben zu haben. Leider haben es zuviele getan und so muss ich mich dem demokratischem Diktat der Mehrheit zumindest eine Zeitlang unterordnen. Aber wie gesagt: Das heisst ja nicht, das ich mich uneingeschränkt mit allem abfinden muss.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Deutschland und seine Versuche das Internet zu regeln sind immer wieder witzig, stoßen aber innerhalb von Sekunden an ihre Grenzen und sind leicht umgangen.


Nun ja, in diesem Fall heißt es dann wohl "Von China lernen heißt siegen lernen."^^
Die kriegen das dort schon ganz gut hin ...


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Was genau unterstelle ich denn?.


Das wir uns nicht darum kümmern und es uns egal ist und das zudem ohne jegliche Kenntnisse über den Entwicklungsstand des Projekts.

Für die, bei denen die Eingabe nicht funktioniert:

Habt ihr die Daten in das richtige Ausweisfeld eingetragen (nicht in beide gleichzeitig!!!)?

Seht Ihr die Hintergrundbilder zu den Ausweistypen (Wie im Bild oberhalb der News gezeigt) oder nur die Eingabefelder auf weißem Hintergrund? 

Habt Ihr die Felder absolut exakt so ausgefüllt, wie auf dem Ausweis in der Reihenfolge vorgegeben und in unserem Formular 1:1 nachgebaut - inkl. der letzten, einzelnen Zahl? 

Habt ihr das "D" am Ende vom dritten (neuer Ausweis) bzw. ersten (alter Ausweis) Feld richtigerweise weggelassen?

Habt ihr beim Geburtsdatum bei allen Zahlen unter "10" die vorangehende "0" mit angegeben? Also 01.01.1980 statt 1.1.1980?


----------



## MICHI123 (14. April 2012)

Wtf, seit wann muss man im Internet sich ausweisen um ab 18 Videos zu sehen?


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Wtf, seit wann muss man im Internet sich ausweisen um ab 18 Videos zu sehen?


 
naja, das kommt halt davon wenn nur Leute Politiker werden, die wenn die einen Text mit einem bestimmten Obergebriff brauchen und dann andere "im Internet" suchen lassen, weil da steht doch alles . . .
Ich weiß nicht was die sich da vorstellen, vielleicht dass das wie bei Star Trek funktioniert:"Hallo Computer"


----------



## Crysisheld (14. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das kommt halt davon wenn nur Leute Politiker werden, die wenn die einen Text mit einem bestimmten Obergebriff brauchen und dann andere "im Internet" suchen lassen, weil da steht doch alles . . .
> Ich weiß nicht was die sich da vorstellen, vielleicht dass das wie bei Star Trek funktioniert:"Hallo Computer"


 
Naja eigentlich kommt es davon, wenn die Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung so dumm ist und eine Regierung wählt, die schon vor den Wahlen bekannt dafür war die Privatsphäre, das freie Internet und Ego-Shooter mit Füßen zu treten und Halbwissen zu verbreiten.. Tja wir bekommen halt das was wir verdient haben...


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich kommt es davon, wenn die Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung so dumm ist und eine Regierung wählt, die schon vor den Wahlen bekannt dafür war die Privatsphäre, das freie Internet und Ego-Shooter mit Füßen zu treten und Halbwissen zu verbreiten.. Tja wir bekommen halt das was wir verdient haben...


 
nja immerhin, wenn man aber das richtige Kreuzchen gemacht hat, kann man wenigsten immer sagen:"Ich hab die nicht gewählt"


----------



## Elbart (17. April 2012)

Ok, jetzt werde ich nach der Pass-/Perso-Nummer gefragt, obwohl ich hier in Österreich bin. Kann man das wo melden?


----------



## Elbart (18. April 2012)

Jemand da?


----------



## Exar-K (18. April 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, dass dein Problem hier gerade irgendwen interessiert. 

siehe Hack


----------



## Kerusame (1. Mai 2012)

> Update: Unser Leser aus dem Ausland können nun ohne Freischaltung oder Einschränkungen unsere Videos ansehen.


super, danke dass ihr an uns ausländer auch denkt


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2013)

Thief 4: Eidos experimentierte mit Third-Person-Elementen im Stil von Assassin's Creed

Da kann ich das Video nicht ansehen. Ich dachte, das gilt nur für Deutschland?

Mein IP-Bereich: 212.17.96.0/19


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Elbart schrieb:


> Thief 4: Eidos experimentierte mit Third-Person-Elementen im Stil von Assassin's Creed
> 
> Da kann ich das Video nicht ansehen. Ich dachte, das gilt nur für Deutschland?
> 
> Mein IP-Bereich: 212.17.96.0/19


 
Hat es seit deinem Bericht Anno April 2012 zwischendurch mal funktioniert für 18er-Videos?


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung, sind die "Ab 18"-Videos speziell gekennzeichnet? Die Jugendschutz-Warnung sehe ich zumindest heute zum ersten Mal.


----------



## ICould (6. März 2013)

Hallo Elbart,

die Jugendschutzwarnung haben wir schon länger drin, greift aber nur in Deutschland oder hätte sollen...

Bei einer Umstellung scheint sich ein Bug eingeschlichen zu haben, der jetzt gefixt sein sollte. Probierst Du bitte mal?

Viele Grüße,
Aykut


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2013)

Jo, geht wieder. Danke.


----------

